
Ask HN: What is the best IDE for python notebooks? - jakobov
I really don&#x27;t like the web interface for Jupyter. It is missing many essential features of an IDE.<p>What alternatives are there to the jupyter web interface?
======
gry
[https://www.spyder-ide.org/](https://www.spyder-ide.org/)

It's worth watching developments in Jupyter QtConsole
[[https://blog.jupyter.org/jupyter-
qtconsole-4-4-81f2eaad5706](https://blog.jupyter.org/jupyter-
qtconsole-4-4-81f2eaad5706)].

------
santiagobasulto
We're building a prototype, it's still in alpha stage:
[https://notebooks.rmotr.com/](https://notebooks.rmotr.com/)

~~~
jakobov
Cool project! Unfortunately it does not meet my needs (yet). In case you are
interested..

1) I need a GPU, fast processor and lots of memory. My company has a vast
supply of such machines but I can't run your notebook on my company's
machines.

2) The editor is missing refactoring and code completion.

It is a cool idea though, I bet it will meet some many peoples needs.

